# Remise a zéro d'un imac G4



## gianninou (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je viens dacquérir un imac G4 avec un proc à 1.25GHz et j'aimerai tout remettre à zéro.

J'ai 2 dvd avec le mac mais le lecteur ne lis pas le premier. J'ai utilisé un lecteur USB externe et il détecte le DVD mais ne boot pas dessus lors du démarrage (en appuyant sur C) et lorsque le mac est allumé, il me propose de redémarrer mais il ne fait également rien au démarrage (avec ou sans C).

J'ai lancé un "truc" qui permet de remettre a zéro les applications mais j'ai une erreur 2 à la fin, je ne sais plus trop le nom de l'application.

J'ai également testé la touche option lors du boot, il me propose que le disque dur pour booter et non pas le DVD d'installation.

A propos de ces dvd, je ne sais pas quelle est la version de mac os dessus, le premier contient un utilitaire il me semble et le deuxième sûrement la suite de l'OS. 

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, j'ai emprunté un autre lecteur dvd plus récent en USB également.
Est-ce qu'un en firewire serait mieux ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

Un truc "idiot"...

Du temps ou je "faisais" du PC...

C lecteur interne
D 2ème lecteur...

Ça coûte rien d'essayer...

Mais en USB et Mac, normalement...

Tu peux lancer le AHT?


----------



## gianninou (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, ça ne marche pas non plus, j'ai testé avec le lecteur d'un pote mais rien. 

J'ajoute également que des fois il bip 4 fois au démarrage mais pas toujours.


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

gianninou a dit:


> Bonjour, ça ne marche pas non plus, j'ai testé avec le lecteur d'un pote mais rien.
> 
> J'ajoute également que des fois il bip 4 fois au démarrage mais pas toujours.



bip  bip ...
me fait penser à un problème de pile!...

Regarde de ce côté.


----------



## gianninou (23 Avril 2014)

D'accord je vais voir a ça, vous savez c'est quelle type de pile ? 
De plus il est plein de poussière, j'allais le nettoyer à fond.


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

gianninou a dit:


> D'accord je vais voir a ça, *vous savez c'est quelle type de pile* ?
> De plus il est plein de poussière, j'allais le nettoyer à fond.



J'ai la mémoire qui flanche&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2014)

gianninou a dit:


> J'ajoute également que des fois il bip 4 fois au démarrage mais pas toujours.


explication des 1 ,2 3,4,5 beeps
par Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1547?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## matacao (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Les Macs G3,G4, G5 ne boot pas nativement sur un lecteur USB, il faut passer par l'open-firmware (Pomme+Option+O+F), taper des lignes de commande et seulement après tu pourra booter sur ton lecteur DVD USB.

Voila le tuto de Pascal77: Mac PPC G3/4/5 : les dÃ©marrer depuis un disque USB (Page 1) - Installation sur Mac ancien - Le Forum du Grenier du Mac

matacao.


----------



## claude72 (23 Avril 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> me fait penser à un problème de pile!...


Le syndrome de la légende urbaine de la pile morte sur Mac-qui-ne-démarre-pas est de retour !!! ça faisait longtemps...


Les Mac qui ne démarrent pas sans pile sont :
- le MacIIfx,
- le LC475,
- le PowerMac 6100
- et le iMac G3 1re génération.
Les 3 premiers arrêtent le boot sur un écran noir ; le dernier ne retrouve plus son disque de démarrage et donc affiche une disquette avec un point d'interrogation.


Or, le Monsieur a un *iMac G4*... et le iMac G4 démarre sans problème sans pile (puisqu'il n'est pas dans la liste des Mac qui ne démarrent pas sans pile), donc ce n'est pas la pile.

(et j'en suis sûr, puisque j'en ai un, et je l'ai déjà vu booter avec une pile HS)


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

Je veux bien te croire!
J'ai suggéré cette "possibilité" car il me revenait à l'esprit ce genre de pb sur un G3 que j'ai eu jadis...

À partir de là...
Ta réponse coupe, avec raison, cette piste.
Une façon d'avancer!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2014)

et Apple donnne la cause des *4* beeeeeeeps...


----------



## gianninou (25 Avril 2014)

Je vais tester l'open firmware et je vous tiens au courant. 
Pour les bips, des fois c'est 4, d'autre 1 ou encore 0. C'est bizarre.


----------



## gianninou (25 Avril 2014)

Avec l'open firmware ca ne fonctionnait pas je ne sais pas trop pourquoi.
Au final j'ai démonté la bête et remplacé le lecteur dvd et maintenant il boot dessus 

Je verrai après si les bips sont toujours là.

Et par contre il y a une vis très récalcitrante, c'est normal ? celle qui tiens les 2 coques ensemble.

Merci pour votre aide


----------

